# Price of Diesel



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey fellas, here in E TN the price of diesel has fell over .20 cents a gallon the last couple of weeks....I hear its going even lower. Whats going on in your part of the country??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Ours was $3.49 on 4/26/12 and load I got 5/5/12 was $3.39. Sure would nice if it droped some more. These inputs are crazy.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ours was stuck at $3.49 for a long time.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*It's probably going lower.I bought enough last winter at 3.35 to get me 1/2 way threw fall harvest.*

*Sounds like plenty of crude around just not enough refineries.Thanks to the tree huggers.*


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

$3.75 for red, $3.95 for OTR.
It's killing me.
I wish they'd let farmers run red in OTR trucks used in farming.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bought a 1000 gal. load last week for $3.26. Shopped around with 20 different cos. One was cheaper by a $.010. Hope I didn't make a mistake by doing that but saving $98 is ok with me. Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I topped off my tank in February at $3.45. I didn't use much last year because of the drought.


----------

